# MODS NOW please



## the sunshine (Jul 31, 2003)

There is an awful troll in the
"my piece of activism" thread, can you PLEASE delete the post immediately?


----------



## MotherNatrsSon (Oct 17, 2003)

Yes it is obviuly at troll, but the sad fact is that there seems to many people in this country that sort of folow that same line of thought.

I t should be removed and you may as well get the IP and ban the user.....

MNS


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Oh, it is gone now.







Thanks for the heads up.

Sometimes it is faster if you just pm us. I tend to see my inbox all full and take care of it before ever seeing the main page of Activism.

Thanks for letting us know though.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Even if Cynthia, Ms Mom and I are not online you can still pm one of the other mods if it is really bad and they will move the thread or something until we can look at it.

Yes, most the posters here are pretty tough and won't have vapors seeing the "c-word" :LOL


----------



## Hilary Briss (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

Yes, most the posters here are pretty tough and won't have vapors seeing the "c-word"
I'm glad I didn't see it. I would have wilted, since I'm such a delicate flower.







:


----------



## SoHappy (Nov 19, 2001)

Snicker snicker.
Briss...







:


----------



## pie (Apr 7, 2006)

I miss all the fun. That's because I don't care about activism anymore.







I just clicked here because it looked like good gossip.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

So NM, it was like watching train wreck to you? LOL I can just see you at your computer "ohh, look HB is viewing it, wonder what HE'LL say". :LOL

HB - you're about as delicate as a steal wall!


----------



## the sunshine (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks, I just figured the original poster didn't need to see that. She'd been through enough already.


----------



## the sunshine (Jul 31, 2003)

Plus the guy can't even spell. I think it was supposed to be "old glory", not olg glory. :LOL


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

HB....:LOL

Well they were in a pretty big hurry to post their vulgarities. They registered and about four minutes later posted.

A train wreck? Isn't that a bit of an exaggeration?


----------



## Bluegrass (Dec 31, 2001)

Grrr...I always miss the good stuff...







ag


----------

